# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Foto nga Kishat shqiptaro-ortodoks

## Athleta_Christi

*Katedralja e Korçës*

----------


## Athleta_Christi

*Kisha Ortodokse e Shen Gjergjit, ne Korçe (viti 1940)*

----------


## Athleta_Christi

*Kisha "Ungjillëzimi i Hyjlindëses", Tiranë*

----------


## Athleta_Christi

*Kisha "Ungjillëzimi i Hyjlindëses", Tiranë*

----------


## Athleta_Christi

*Lista e objekteve fetare shqiptaro-ortodokse ne Shqiperi* (sipas komunave)

*Shkodër*
Katedralja "Lindja e Krishtit, ShkodërKisha "Trinia e Shenjtë", Vrakë 

*Lezhë*
Kisha "Metamorfoza e Shpëtimtarit", Lezhë (e re)

*Bulqizë*
Kisha "Shën Parashqevia", Klenjë (e re)

*Durrës*
Katedralja " Apostull Pavli dhe Shën Asti", Durrës (e re)Kisha "Shën Gjergji", Durrës (rikonstruktuar)Kisha e varrezave, Durrës (e re)Kompleksi i ri i Shën Vlashi
   - Kisha e manastiri të "Shën Vlashi" (e re)   - Konakët e Manastirit të Shën Vlashit (rikonstruktuar)   - Godina të tjera të Manastirit të Shën Vlashit (të reja)   - Akademia Theologjike "Ngjallja e Krishtit" Shën Vlash (e re)   - Shtëpia Orthodhokse e Shpresës, Sh. Vlash (e re)Kisha Apostull Petro dhe Pavli, Rrushkull (në ndërtim)

*Tiranë*
Katedralja "Ngjallja", Tiranë (në ndërtim)Kisha "Shën Prokopi", Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Kisha "Ungjillëzimi i Hyjlindëses", Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Kryepiskopata, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Përkujdesja ditore (Kopshti), Tiranë (e re)Qendra Diagnostike "Ungjillëzimi, Tiranë (e re)Shkolla 9-vjeçare shqiptaro-amerikane "Protagonistët", Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Godina Polifunksionale-Instituti Profesional, Radio, Diakonia Agapes, Tiranë (e re)Kompleksi i punishteve "Nazaret" Tiranë, (rikonstruktuar)Qendra Rinore Bethlehem, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Qendra Studentore, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Mensa Shoqëria e Dashurisë, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Qendra e Fëmijëve Frymë Dashurie, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Qendra arsimore-shpirtërore Thavor, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)Shtëpia e Pritjes, Tiranë (rikonstruktuar)

*Kavajë*
Kompleksi i Kishës Shën Nikolla, Kavajë (rikonstruktuar)Kisha "Shën Nikolla", Kavajë (rikonstruktuar)
   - Klinika   - Perkujdesja ditore (kopshti)   - Qendra rinoreKisha Shën Nikolla, Rreth-Greth (rikonstruktuar)Shkolla e 9-vjeçare dhe e Mesme, Luz i Vogël (rikonstruktuar)

*Peqin*
Kisha "Apostull Petro dhe Pavli", Peqin (e re)

*Elbasan*
Kisha "Shën Nikolla" Elbasan (e re)Kisha "Shën Thanasi", Elbasan (rikonstruktuar)Qendra shpirtërore pranë kishës së Shën Marisë, Elbasan (rikonstruktuar)Kisha e Manastirit të Shën Joan Vladimirit, Shi Jon (restauruar)Konakët e Manastirit të Shën Joan Vladimirit, Shi Jon (rikonstruktuar)Shkolla fillore e fshatit Shi Jon (rikonstruktuar)Kisha "Shën Dhimitri", Fikas (rikonstruktuar)Shkolla fillore e fshatit Fikas (rikonstruktuar)Kisha "Lindja e Krishtit", Cërrik (e re)Kisha Shën Dhimitri, Shtërmen (e re)Kisha Ngjitja në qiej e Krishtit, Gjinar (parafabrikat)Qendra rinore shpirtërore, Gjinar (e re)

*Librazhd*
Kisha "E Tërëshenjta Mari", Përrenjas (e re)

*Gramsh*
Kisha "Metamorfoza e Shpëtimtarit" Gramsh (e re)Kisha "Shën Nikolla dhe Shën Parashqevia", Grabovë (restauruar)

*Pogradec*
Katedralja, Pogradec (e re)Kisha në Lin, Pogradec (e re)

*Korçë*
Katedralja, Korçë (e re)Mitropolia e KorçësKisha e Shën SotiritNdërtesa polifunksionaleKisha e Fjetjes të Hyjlindëses në DrenovëKisha e Shpërfytyrimit në fshatin PolenëKisha e Trinisë së ShenjtëKishë në fshatin PendavinjëKishë në fshatin ÇiflikKisha e Shën Mihalit në fshatin LiqenasKisha e Shën Mihalit në fshatin Gostivisht

*Devoll*
Kisha e Shën Parashqevisë në fshatin Bilisht

*Kolonjë*
Kisha e Ngjalljes së KrishtitKisha e Fjetjes të Hyjlindëses në ErsekëKisha e Profetit IliaKisha në fshatin Bezhan

*Tepelenë*
Kisha "Profeti Ilia", Lekël (restauruar)Kisha në Memaliaj, Tepelenë

*Përmet*
Kisha e Shën ParashqevisëKisha Shën NikollësKisha "Shën Maria", Leusë, Përmet (restauruar)Kisha e Ungjillëzimit në Këlcyrë

*Gjirokastër*
Kisha e GjirokastësMitropolia e GjirokastësKisha "Fjetja e Hyjlindëses" Vrahogoranzi,Gjirokastër, (restauruar)Kisha e Taksiarkut MihalKisha e Shën Kozmait në VriseraKisha në KakavijëQëndra Kulturore

*Delvinë*
Kisha e Ungjillëzimit

*Sarandë*
Manastiri i Shën Gjergjit në CukëKisha e Shën VasilitKisha Ngjallja e Krishtit në KsamilKisha e Shën Harallambit

*Himara*
Kisha "Gjithë Shenjtorët"(restaurim)Manastiri "Shën Dhimitri" Qeparo, (restauruar)Kisha e Shën Spiridonit në Vuno

*Mallakastër*
Bazilika e Ballshit (restaurim)Kisha në Bazilikën e Ballshit (restaurim)Kisha "Shpërfytyrimi i Krishtit", Greshicë (e re)

*Vlorë*
Manastiri i Shën Marisë në ZvërnecKisha "Shën Joan Theologos", Zvërnec (rikonstruksion)Kisha e Shën TodritKisha e Shën Dhimitrit në fshatin DukatKisha e Shën Thanasit në SelenicëKisha e Shën Parashqevisë në SkofotinëKisha e Shën SpiridonitKisha e Pesë MartirëveKisha në Mëkat, Vlorë (e re)Kisha "Gjithë Shenjtorët"Kisha e re në Zvërnec

*Fier*
Katedralja "Shën Gjergji", Fier (e re)Kisha e Shën MarisëKisha "Shën Nikolla", Vanaj (rikonstruktuar)Kisha e Shën KollitKisha e Trinisë së ShenjtëKisha Kryqi i ShenjtëKisha në GradishtëKisha e Shën SpiridonitKIsha e Shën MihalitKisha e Shperfytyrimit në fshatin AgimiKisha në PishporoKisha e Shën Kozmait (restaurim)

*Lushnje*
Manastiri "Fjetja e Hyjlindëses", Ardenicë (restaurim)Kisha e Shën MarisëKisha e Shën ThanasitKisha e Shën GjergjitKisha e Shën MihalitKisha e Shën KollitKisha "Fjetja e Hyjlindëses", Rrupaj (rikonstruktuar)Kisha e Shën GjergjitKisha e Shën MarisëKisha e Shën Parashqevisë

*Berat*
Mitropolia e BeratitKatedralja e BeratitKisha e Shën TimoteutKisha e Shën EliasKisha e Kryeëngjëllit MihalKisha e Shën MarisëKisha në GorishtKisha e Shën DhimitritKisha në Vokopolë

*Kuçovë*
Kisha "Ungjillëzimit Hyjlindëses", Kozarë (e re)

----------


## djalmalori

kishat shume te bukura

a ka ma shume foto? 
flm

----------


## Korcar-L1

*Kisha e Shën Sotirit Korce 2008* & *Kisha e Shen Ilise (Shendellia) 2008*

----------

